# Oily spotty skin when on cycle



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Ive noticed that ive started getting spots across the centre of my chest. I shaved my chest to get rid of the odd hair and there, and then more popped up ;(

I do get some on my face as well. Just wondered what are the best ways to minimise the amount of spots?

Ive been told drinking loads and loads of water should be enough, but for my size and weiight 6.6ft @ 135kg drinking 4.5 litres of water a day is proving difficult.


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive noticed that ive started getting spots across the centre of my chest. I shaved my chest to get rid of the odd hair and there, and then more popped up ;(
> 
> ...


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you mean to write something?


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

yo im on 6th week of test e dbol cycle.last two weeks ive got acne on back shoulders and chest.been docs got some anti biotics.dont reckon they'll do much good. ive also been on sunbed 3 times a week which has dried it up.anyways im sure there'll be better equippped people to answer ya q than me.good luck.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

get duac gel dries up the fukers!


----------



## spinney19 (Apr 14, 2011)

check my thread on my profile page. i strated a thread about bad acne.loads of suggestions on there mate.diff creams etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

benzoyl peroxide 2.5% from most chemists use it for a while if/when it dont do as good a job up it to 5% benzoyl peroxide ,quinoderm is good too .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

take dutasteride during your cycle. It stops the test (and dianabol) converting to DHT, which is what causes the skin problems in the first place. All the other treatments are like closing the gate after the horse has bolted....

you can get it from unitedpharmacies.co.uk

It has a long half life, so 5 weeks after you stop taking it, take (or keep taking) arimidex to keep your oestrogen low, and you will have no problems.

Best solution for the oily/spotty skin, is stop the CAUSE, don't chase the symptoms..


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Tretinoin Retin A 0.1% Gel.

All you need to know mate. cheap as chips also.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> take dutasteride during your cycle. It stops the test (and dianabol) converting to DHT, which is what causes the skin problems in the first place. All the other treatments are like closing the gate after the horse has bolted....
> 
> you can get it from unitedpharmacies.co.uk
> 
> ...


Im on a rip blend/ primo cycle at the moment but still am getting acne on chest/back and face from my last bulking cycle a few months back. Would you recommend the dutasteride as I want to clear up my skin before my holiday in 8 weeks? They arent that bad but Im fussy like that and they bother me, sunbeds and panoxyl seem to help but they keep coming regardless and every week Im getting more in different places also some are hard to shift.

Also can dutasteride be bought over the counter or whats the best way to purchase it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shaneh23 said:


> Im on a rip blend/ primo cycle at the moment but still am getting acne on chest/back and face from my last bulking cycle a few months back. Would you recommend the dutasteride as I want to clear up my skin before my holiday in 8 weeks? They arent that bad but Im fussy like that and they bother me, sunbeds and panoxyl seem to help but they keep coming regardless and every week Im getting more in different places also some are hard to shift.
> 
> Also can dutasteride be bought over the counter or whats the best way to purchase it?


next time just pm the link...

one rip has test prop (converts to DHT), masteron (DHT derivative), tren ace (19-nor derivative, so no effect on DHT) and you've added primo (another DHT derivative), so your acne will continue...

duta will stop the test prop converting to DHT, as well as your own test. Take 1 armidex a day when on duta, to stop the oestrogenic sides it can induce when DHT is lowered, buy lowering circulating oestrogen as well.

Duta is active for 5 weeks (Stop at end of your cycle) and continue arimidex EOD for 5 weeks after your cycle ends. you should have no acne, be hard and zit free..

unitedpharmacies.co.uk is your friend..


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

What dosage would you recommend for the dua and how often


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

fish oils mega dose.. 9000mg a day atm working a treat


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> fish oils mega dose.. 9000mg a day atm working a treat


Heard fish oils are good mate, might add them to the diet. Do you get all your fats from them?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> next time just pm the link...
> 
> one rip has test prop (converts to DHT), masteron (DHT derivative), tren ace (19-nor derivative, so no effect on DHT) and you've added primo (another DHT derivative), so your acne will continue...
> 
> ...


 Ausbuilt a quick question mate will dutasteride hinder gains in any way, and what are the side if you do not take arimidex with it.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Ausbuilt a quick question mate will dutasteride hinder gains in any way, and what are the side if you do not take arimidex with it.


wont be able to get the little fella up!


----------

